# Vordertaunus



## Tinchen12 (20. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wohne seit Oktober in Frankfurt Unterliederbach und frage mich, ob es auch im Vordertaunus nette Trails gibt.

Ich werfe ungern mein Mountainbike ins Auto, um irgendwo Rad zu fahren. Daher starte ich meist in Unterliederbach und radel Richtung Kelkheim, wo ich dann im Wald lande. Gibt es Leute, denen man sich hier in der Gegend anschließen kann?

Viele Grüße

Tinchen


----------



## crazyeddie (20. Januar 2013)

ich fahre ab kronberg, also meistens richtung altkönig, kleiner und großer feldberg. alles kenne ich auch noch nicht, aber ein paar nette trails habe ich bereits gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (20. Januar 2013)

Von Unterliederbach aus ist es ungefähr gleich weit nach Hofheim oder Oberursel an die Hohemark, da gibt es regelmäßige Treffs, die hier im Forum angekündigt werden. Auch von Sindlingen aus, da treffen sich die "Beinharten". Und über Kronberg Richtung Altkönig ist auch nicht falsch.


----------



## IG-Taunus (20. Januar 2013)

Hallo Tinchen,

wie Dr. Faust bereits schreibt kannst du dich hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453424&page=86 melden.
oder auch bei einer DIMB Tour mitfahren -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=573997&page=4
oder bei AWB -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434738&page=143
oder bei Go Crazy -> http://www.go-crazy.de/kobs/user/biketreff.php?PHPSESSID=63fc568b53725d7a331edb12112747c2
Das kommt ganz darauf an wie und was du fahren möchtest.
Bei allen wirst du auf erfahrene Guides treffen und in der Gruppe fahren.
Die meisten Gruppen treffen sich an der Hohe Mark aber für dich ist der "*Beinhart-Feierabend-MTB-Treff im Main-Taunus*" vermutlich die beste Anlaufstelle.
Wenn dir das nicht reicht schaue einfach mal bei den anderen vorbei.
Wenn es aber eher bergab gehen soll kann dir auch geholfen werden, ist aber nicht so unser Ding, wir wollen hoch und runter.

Viel Spaß im Taunus


----------



## wissefux (21. Januar 2013)

IG-Taunus schrieb:


> ...aber für dich ist der "*Beinhart-Feierabend-MTB-Treff im Main-Taunus*" vermutlich die beste Anlaufstelle.



den würde ich dir auch empfehlen, denn der startpunkt hier ist oft an der gundelhard in kelkheim-münster oder an der roten mühle (gehört zu bad soden, zwischen kelkheim-hornau und königstein-schneidhain).

trails gibts im vordertaunus rund um kapellenberg, staufen, rossert und atzelberg auch genug


----------



## Tinchen12 (21. Januar 2013)

Ich danke euch.
Den Beinhart-Treff habe ich nun auch ins Auge gefasst. 

Bike-Treffs ab Kronberg oder Hohe Mark werde ich wohl eher erst im frühen Sommer anfahren, wenn es wärmer wird und meine Ausfahrten länger.

Warum gibt es hier in der Gegend eigentlich so wenig Termine im Last-Minute-Biking? Ich komme aus der Köln-Bonner Region. Und angenehm fand ich, im LMB direkt sehen zu können wann wo gefahren wurde.


----------



## wissefux (21. Januar 2013)

lmb hat hier im taunus nie so wirklich funktioniert. die genannten gruppen fahren ziemlich regelmässig, so dass ein lmb eigentlich überflüssig ist und man sich in den threads auch mal so spontan verabredet. die beliebtesten haben sich auch extra pinnen lassen, damit sie auch garantiert nicht untergehen


----------



## tomtomba (22. Januar 2013)

einfach drauflosfahren ist manchmal auch nicht schlecht. Gerade rund um den Staufen in Kelkheim gibt es unzählige Trails und man/frau landet im Zweifel wenn man sich verfährt immer in Orten mit S-Bahn oder K-Bahn Anschluß mit denen Du Ruckzuck in Höchst bist  
(Lorsbach/Eppstein/Kelkheim/Hofheim) 
Aber mit den Beinharten machst Du nichts falsch und da gibt es auch einige die aus Unterliederbach und Liederbach anreisen, da kannst Du Dich dann anschließen. 
Sprich mal den Urs "Uwe50" an, der ist die Gute Seele des ganzen, der kann Dir ein paar Tips geben. Ich schone im Winter mein Material und gehe lieber laufen...fahre erst wieder wenn das Wetter besser ist...
Viel Spaß in Rhein-Main...
Tom


----------



## tillibebek (22. Januar 2013)

Victoria-Trail ;-)


----------



## Crypter (30. Januar 2013)

Mit oder ohne Schaltung? Wohne zwar in OF, aber an den paar km soll es auch nicht scheitern. Und ungeschaltet wäre umso toller.


----------



## roberto.d (31. Januar 2013)

Im Vordertauns gibt es unzählige Trails und es kommt natürlich darauf an was man fahren will/mag. Ich komme aus Kelkheim Fischbach und fahre von da aus regelmäßig in Richtung Fuchtanz/Feldberg/Altkönig. Der Staufen ist auch ganz nett, wie gesagt je nachdem was und wie lange man fahren will. 
Grüße Roberto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

